
Show HN: How Do I Look-Random response generator to the question women always ask - architv07
http://architv.me/howdoilook/
======
architv07
Hi all! I've always been a fan of random generators and I wanted to try making
something like
[http://greatfuckingstartupadvice.com/](http://greatfuckingstartupadvice.com/).
So here we are! Post your best response below and I'll add the good ones into
the app.

